# First official IGF DES testing!



## alpha6164 (Aug 7, 2013)

As you all know i did extensive testing with LR3 a few months back some with great and some with not such great results.  Many companies reach out to me to have their products tested for an unbiased result. I am not married to any company and certainly do not get paid by any sponsor here.  Owner of Purchase Peptide contacted me a few weeks ago and wanted to have his DES checked.


You can see two images attached. First is the amino acid analysis.  This is where the sample was tested amino acid by amino acid and checked to see if percentage of known amino acid from what it supposed to be matches to what they found in the sample. For example we know that Lysine (LYS) makes up 4.9% of the total weight of IGF DES so when they ran the test it also came back at 4.9%.  Now it is important to know that amino acid analysis is correct within a few tenths and that is all that matters. Cause when it is wrong it is off not by few tenths but by several percentages.  Needless to say the AAA came out great and all the amino acids match really well.  It also showed the entire vial contained 858mcg or 0.858mg of DES vs the 1mg advertised so it is roughly 15% short. However, let me tell you that DES is so difficult to manufacture that i am very impressed that they actually have real IGF DES. I personally dont care that it is .85mg vs 1mg.  And the owner is already talking to manufacturer so they can improve that as well.  

The second image you see is the MALDI-TOFF which is an improved mass spec.  Depending on how you count the amino acids in DES the weight is approximately 7365-7370 daltons. The MALDI-TOFF came with a very clean narrow band at 7377 daltons which is as good as it gets when it comes to mass spec.  You will see a smaller blip at 3687 which is exactly half of 7377. This does not mean that there was also another sample at that weight.  MALDI-TOFF always shows a smaller blip at half of actual mass found because of the way it calculates the total mass. We had same results with LR3.  

So in conclusion this is first complete and full analysis of an IGF DES that has passed with flying colors in my opinion.  Any sponsor can have this done by me if they want.  This is done by Texas A&M Protein and Chemistry lab which is one of the top amino acid analysis labs in the country and they do not play around when it comes to peptides and amino acids.  So if any sponsor wants to have similar test done on their LR3, DES etc you are more than welcome to contact just know that whatever the results come back is what i will post here. 






Amino Acid Analysis


















MALDI TOF


----------



## BigBob (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for that. Helps us make a more educated decison when researching.


----------



## alpha6164 (Aug 7, 2013)

As of now Purchase Peptides is the only place that has stepped up and sent me samples to be tested so until others do same this is the only one that passes the mustard. The owner has also told me that every new batch they get they will send me a sample to make sure the manufacturer is not slipping batch to batch.


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 7, 2013)

This is AWESOME! Thanks for doing this Alpha.  It is great to have someone with the resources to do perform such analysis and then provide objective feedback, essentially as a third party quality control.


----------



## rAJJIN (Aug 8, 2013)

Nice alpha! Thanks for sharing.

So there is indeed real IGF-lr3 
And also IGF-des available?

Are these coming in 1mg vials?
An so they take any special solvents
Such as AA? Or just bac water?


----------



## tripletotal (Aug 8, 2013)

X2. Thank you very much, alpha!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 8, 2013)

Im a huge igf1r3 and igfdes fan...thanks alpha appreciate  this info and assume AA is protocol for recon as always.ib


----------



## alpha6164 (Aug 8, 2013)

rAJJIN said:


> Nice alpha! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> So there is indeed real IGF-lr3
> And also IGF-des available?
> ...





Yes, the link for LR3 should be right here in this section. Ergo, Purchase Peptide, and Maxim all turned out great. Others not so much. As far as the DES only Purchase Peptide has stepped up so far.  It is very important to understand that DES is a complete different animal than LR3 as far as production and much more difficult to manufacture. Most people completely fuck up the portion where the last three amino acids from the N-terminal has to be removed to convert it from regular IGF-1 to DES. So in a sense they end up cleaving the shit out of it and you end up with nothing and a bunch of amino acids floating around. 

You don't need to mix with AA unless you are planning not to use the vial for a few months. Simple water will easily keep it for a good couple of weeks which should plenty to go through a 1mg vial.


----------

